# How is your homebirth planning going?



## willowblossom

OK bit of a random thread but I noticed nobody has posted here for a while!
So my story is I am aiming for a second homebirth (3rd baby)
At 12 weeks I saw a consultatant who said he wasn't sure about me having a homebirth due to raised bmi and pcos. I think he was expecting me to have gestational diabetes because of that! Anyway my midwife said to ignore him as I know my body and have had 2 very straight forward labours! 
So just had my gtt on Friday and passed so am very relieved! &#128513; although I found out at 20 weeks I have a very low lying placenta :-( so waiting for a rescan and at 34 weeks to see if it's moved out the way, also now my baby is breech!! The odds are truly against me!! I'm staying hopeful though! There is still time for it to turn I hope! 
How is everyone else's homebirth planning going? 
What are your plans for pools ect, childcare for older kids and birth partners? 
I am annoyed as can't really get a pool and stuff sorted until my re scan .


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I always find it sad when I come in here and it's completely dead :( so thought I would reply to your post :) 
I had a low lying placenta with my second at 20 weeks then 28 it had moved a bit more then by 32 was completely fine and went on to have my first homebirth which was amazing!!! 
I have already booked into my homebirth and organised a holiday house as we can't birth in our small town so have to leave town and find other accommodation and what not. I will be buying a birth pool as I did last time but this time I will go the birth pool in a box I think they are much bigger than the one I had last time and look so comfy! 
I have 3 boys 5,3 and 1.5 but they will most likely be there with me when I give birth. If they get to much family will only be half an he away so can come grab the littler ones as mr 5 is determined he wants to see his brother or sister born. We have watched numerous birth videos together as I was preparing him when I was pregnant with #3 which was suppose to be a home birth but I ended up with a Placental abruption so that didn't happen and he wasn't to happy he didn't eat to be there so is really looking forward to it this time. Although he does not want another brother so will be interesting to see his reaction if it is another boy lol. 
I hope your placenta moves and you get the birth you desire!
I still have to pass my enitial assessment. My bmi is 33.4 and I have in my head that their cut off 33 so I am hoping my midwife just takes the .4 off and I can't still go through lol. 
I haven't had my appointment yet I am 13 weeks and still waiting on my appointment letter which probably won't be for another 2-4 weeks but will see a midwife in town in the meantime if I need to. 
Not long to go for you now either that's so exciting! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## willowblossom

Yay glad to hear from somebody! Glad your starting to get things prepared! Last time I had a la bassine pool which I think is smaller than birth pool in a box but I really liked it! I think my midwife said she has a birth pool in a box that I could borrow this time so that saves a bit if stress, just need to buy a liner for it.
Aww I hope your older boy gets to be there this time! That's lovely that he wants to be involved! I'm hoping to keep mine at home but Hopfully they will be asleep when the time comes. They are 5 and 3.
As for bmi, where I am if it's over 30 they say you are higher risk and if it's over 35 I think you are advised to be under consultant care so no homebirth. Mine is 31.5.
No we are team yellow this time!! So excited as we found out with both my other 2! &#128513;


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I just had one that was a like a kids blow up pool it even had fishes on it lol but it was still great I just wanted something bigger. 
That's great your midwife has one as they are not cheap what a bonus!!! 
I am struggling staying team yellow we didn't find out with our first but did with the last 2 and thought 4th and final we will keep it a surprise but now I am not so sure. I hope I can keep strong and not find out but will see on the day of the scan lol
How are you finding this pregnancy?


----------



## sunnydee

Hi can I join? It sounds like you both have had homebirths and maybe can offer some tips!
I'm having a hard time making a decision on homebirth vs hospital!


----------



## willowblossom

Hi sunnydee! Please join us! Any questions about previous homebirth please ask! My one try was one if the best experiences of my life and I would recommend it to anybody having a normal pregnancy! I think I will be so disappointed if I dont get to have another one this time.

Kirstie as for pregnancy number three I think it's been my easiest one! Although I am still doing a very physical job so my spd is really bad this time. I'm starting to get to the point now where I'm getting a bit fed up of it all! I hope the next 9 weeks go fairly fast! I don't want to wish the time away as it will be my last pregnancy but I am not naturally good at being pregnant lol!! Is this your last baby too? Xx


----------



## sunnydee

Well I only have 10 weeks till due date so I should really get deciding since there will be alot of things to have ready for a homebirth!

Did you feel like having a pool was worth it? I'm just afraid I won't have time to use it or won't feel like being in water? I'm not sure.

I really want to avoid lying down this time cause my pushing phase was 2 hours and ended with 3rd degree tear so a water birth might be what I need? I've just read stories where the pool wasn't ready before baby arrives! There's no option for waterbirth at my hospital.

I'm worried about getting to the hospital on time which makes me sway more towards homebirth but the thought of possibly needing a transfer would freak me out too!

And childcare is another dilemma I have since I have nobody to watch my toddler. I guess he would be better off at home where my husband could keep him occupied? Do you have someone come watch your kids at home?


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hi sunnydee and welcome.
I would suggest getting ina may gaskins guide to childbirth book as that was the most amazing and inspiring piece of reading it did when I was getting ready for my home birth. 
My homebirth was decided at 36 weeks when I was doing my hospital labor ward tour and asked what happens in the case my labor is faster and I don't make it and the midwife said why don't you have baby at home so we transferred my care over and that was that. 

My bubs was born 2hrs and 10 minutes after my midwives arrived and I used my pool from about 7-8cms and it was soooo worth it, it was excellent for pain relief as the water for me took so much of the tension away due to just floating and the weight of my belly being taken from the water. 
You can birth how ever you choose even in the hospital if you don't want to be on the bed you don't have to be it is your baby and your body you make those choices despite what a hospital may try to enforce. 
We have 3 children already so a home birth for us is more ideal that way we don't need anyone to watch the kids as my husband sister mum and most likely mother in law will be there so plenty of people to keep them occupied.
It is the most amazing experience honestly it is so empowering and just so different to birthing in a hospital. 
You feel 100% comfortable and relaxed and therefor the birth for me was just so enjoyable! 
I had to have a hospital birth with number 3 after #2 being a homebirth due to having a placentalabruption and it was just awful! After experiencing how amazing it is to birth at home I don't think I would ever enjoy a hospital birth again. 
Trust yourself and your body you know what is right for you.

Willow I'm so glad this pregnancy has been easy for you that's such a nice ending to it all hey! 
Yes this is our last baby and was unplanned but still very much loved. It has been my easiest in term of complications which is great! Usually I suffer horrifically with hyperemesis and I usually bleeding well into the second and sometimes third trimester so to have only had 1 day of spotting and to almost be off my mess for my hyperemesis I am pretty stoked!! 
I heard from my hospital today and I am a little nervous as she said the case load (homebirth) is all booked out but I had spoken to the coordinator for the hospital about 3 or 4 weeks ago and had assured me she had blocked out my dates for me so fingers crossed I still get in! 
I feel as though my pregnancy is going soooo slow I am 14 weeks in 2 days but I seriously feel like I have been in the first trimester forever!! I have mine and hubbies birthday in November then my eldest 2 a week before Christmas then Chrissy and then my youngest in January so I thinking that once November hits it is going to fly and we will need to be organised by then lol. 
Do you do any hypnobirthig or relaxation techniques during birth? And have you read ina may gaskins book? 
I have just been adding stuff to my podcasts the last few days to start getting into my meditation and hypnotherapy for labor and birth and will be reading ina mays book this week also I love love love her book and her story!


----------



## willowblossom

Sunnydee don't worry I can't get planning mine until I have my next scan to see if the placenta has moved out of the way!
My last homebirth was so quick. I barely made it into the pool but am so glad I did as I'm sure it helps prevent tearing and it really helps with the pain. Also it contains most of the mess!! &#128513; I will definitely have a pool again this time. As for childcare I hope mine will be in bed but luckily mil only lives 20 mins away so she will be on standby.
Are you in the UK? If so the NHS are becoming really supportive for homebirths. My hospital is about 30-40 minute drive away but I live right opposite an ambulance station so that gives me comfort knowing that I wouldn't have to wait for an ambulance if I needed to transfer in an emergency.xx

Kirstie this baby wasnt planned either!! I have pcos and getting pregnant has never been easy for me so we were a tad shocked when we found out lol!! &#128513; we thought we were done at 2!! Xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Willow this baby is definitely meant to be for you guys then!! 
It took us 3 years to conceive our first due to having low progesterone then our last 3 have happened with our trying lol our second was even conceived using the pullout method!! It&#8217;s incredible what life throws you sometimes hey! 
Have you got any names picked out yet? We struggled really bad last pregnancy and only found a name we agreed on 2 days before hub was born and this time I have a feeling bubs may be nameless for a day or so lol


----------



## willowblossom

Kirstie wow sometimes things are just meant to be!! It's amazing how things pan out! &#128513; 
Names are impossible! We found it so easy with our last 2 but I have a feeling this one will be nameless too!! Lol we have a list of potential girls names which we like but not love and as for boys names we just can't agree on anything! This poor kid will be known as baby when it's born haha! Still got 9 weeks to decide so Hopfully we can get some names picked. It's much harder being team yellow though what do you think? Also feel like I haven't connected to this baby like I have the other 2 and I think it's because I don't know the gender. Don't get me wrong I love it and feeling it move is wonderful and I'm sure it's already got a little character but I just can't relate to it as my baby boy or girl. I'm sure it will be worth it when hubby tells me the gender when it's born though! That's what I'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

It&#8217;s definitely harder being team yellow and figuring out a name I think because you go back and forth through boy and girl names I find that my then girls names or boys name I like I don&#8217;t anymore and we just go around in circles lol. 
That is exactly how I am feeling about baby and is what is kind of pushing me to want to find out. That and my eldest does not want another he says if it comes out a boy it can go back lol he is dying for a baby sister after 2 brothers the poor thing and I kind of feel like we need to prepare him if it is a boy. 
But in saying that it was so special with our first not knowing and then at the end of all that hard work getting such a surprise so both ways for me have been great. I am so torn it really is a hard decision hey!! 
I am kind of getting a bit frustrated with people though because we already have the three boys they are obsessing over me having a girl and to be honest I think it&#8217;s another boy I know people are only being hopefully and trying to be kind for me as it would be nice to have a girl but at the same time it is frustrating. Like a friend of mine bless her heart gave me some clothes yesterday that she had bought bubs and 2 our of the 3 are girls clothes I just don&#8217;t want all this girl stuff put in my face when there is a 50% chance it&#8217;s a boy.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi mind if I join? I'm 30 weeks pregnant with my second and planning a home water birth this time round after hating being in hospital with my first.


----------



## willowblossom

Hi Stacey sparkle. That's great your planning a home birth this time e. I did the same with my second and it was great, do you have your pool already? Xx


----------



## Staceysparkle

willowblossom said:


> Hi Stacey sparkle. That's great your planning a home birth this time e. I did the same with my second and it was great, do you have your pool already? Xx

Not yet I've been looking online at a few and can't decide whether to hire one or just buy one in case we have another baby in the future. Also want to speak to midwife before ordering one in case she has any recommendations. She's not discussed our home birth much but said she will at our next appointment in a few weeks. Where did you get your pool from?


----------



## willowblossom

Last time I bought a second hand pool and got a new liner for it, but sold it on as we were struggling for space to store it at the time. I'm now thinking I may not bother this time. It will cost around £100 to hire one or I think I can borrow one from my midwife but will have to buy a liner and pumps ect for it. My last labour was so quick so am still undecided!! I will have to make my mind up soon! Am thinking about hiring a tens machine instead but have not tried one before so need to do some research! &#128513; xx


----------



## sunnydee

Well I've decided to go with a homebirth &#128522;. Actually the midwife just suggested we plan for one and if at any stage I decide to go to the hospital it's only 15 mins away but I'm really looking forward to not having to get in a car while in labour like last time.

I don't think I'm going to get a pool, I'm going to look into a tens machine and if I need water then I guess I can try the bath for a while? 

My only concern now is my 2 year old, it would be ideal if baby was born in the night while he is sleeping but if labour starts during the day I don't really have anyone to watch him except my DH who will be looking after me!


----------



## willowblossom

Hi sunnydee. How exciting! It's hard thinking about childcare. I'm planning on having mine at home. They are 3 and 5 but my Mil will be on standby. She only lives 30 mins away. Hopfully I labour at night like previously. Do you gave any friends or family bear you that can be on standby to take him in an emergency? I've got my homebirth midwife appointment tomorrow so am going to go over the details then. I'm still very undecided on whether to get a pool or not. I'm going round in circles! &#128513; xx


----------



## sunnydee

I don't really have anyone living close enough to take him. My mother is possibly coming to visit before baby arrives so that would be ideal but if not then I guess he will be there for it. It's just that he's quite sensitive and I would be worrying about him which might affect how labour progresses. 
It's hard to decide about the pool isn't it! I figured it might be too quick for me to get it set up in time that's why i decided against it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi ladies! Chiming in! I know of 3 mama's who didn't get to use their pool because of quick progression! I like the idea of using the tub if you need some water to cope!

We are doing our first home birth, I have preciptious labours, first was 4 hours in the hospital, second was 90 mins and ended up having the baby in the parking lot of the hospital. So this time we're staying at home. I expect to be fast again so no pool... I actually will probably lay on my back to slow things down until the mw arrives lol. What kind of supplies do you need for a hb? The mw are recommending it for me but we haven't talked specifics yet.


----------



## willowblossom

Hi reiko. I'm also a bit nervous about how fast this one will be. As for things you need I don't think it's much really. Just some plastic sheeting to protect your floors, sofas and bed. Maybe some old sheets or blankets to put over the top and plenty of towels! I've got a stash of those bed pads from when mine were potty training so will probably use those too! &#128513; also a portable heater for when the baby is born. My lo struggled to get up to temperature after she was born. Xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hey ladies I see there is a few more that have added to the conversation! How exciting for you all.

I ended up getting kicked out of my homebirth program due to having a partial placental abruption last pregnancy which sucks so we have had to completely change our hospital and plans but it has actually worked out better as we will be closer to home now where as we were travelling interstate to have the homebirth (back to our home town where family is)
But we have decided to birth at home well the hospital house we are staying in which backs onto the hospital right up until transition or maybe even a whoops it&#8217;s to late lol it&#8217;s about a 4 minute walk into the birthing unit from where we will stay so we will see. Willow blossom not long for you now!!


----------



## willowblossom

Oh no kirstie that sucks but at least you have a plan sorted! Hopfully things will happen quickly so you won't need to move across and just have your baby at home!! &#128513; yes not long now! I have decided not to go for a pool now. I've had my homebirth appointment so gave been given the go ahead! &#128513; very excited but starting to get a bit nervous now. the last 36 weeks have flown by!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That's awesome Willow! Only a few more weeks! I see your others were a few days early!


----------



## willowblossom

Thanks reiko! I really hope this one comes early too!! I'm getting fed up of being pregnant now! Would also like to avoid another December baby!!! &#128513; &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah I have a december baby too and it's not my favorite! Disrupts holidays big time.


----------



## willowblossom

I no its a nightmare! My dd is a new years eve baby. My hubby and both my parents have birthdays in December too! &#128513;


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I also have 2 December babies and it does suck they are the 18th and 19th December it&#8217;s just to close to Christmas!! 

On the birth note I seriously have no idea what I am going to be doing my obstetric gp and midwife I see in town think I should go to Adelaide not Port ausgusta where I am booked in as it is still a country hospital and aren&#8217;t as up to date as the city one (Adelaide) which means we have to pay for a minimum of 4 weeks of accommodation to have our baby if we go that way. This pregnancy has just been so stressful! 
I have my booking in appointment on Tuesday and then my morphology scan on 24th so I guess we will make a decision after those two things and see what the hospital and scan tells us. 

I hope your travelling well willow will be waiting to hear the news :)


----------



## willowblossom

Oh I hope all goes well at your booking appointment. I'm keeping well just very fed up now. Hoping I won't have to wait too much longer!! &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hoping this next little bit speeds by for you Willow! When you get to term it can just drag!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Not long now willow I bet you are counting down. It&#8217;s only what a week until around the time you had your first two?? How exciting! 
I am only 20 weeks and already fed up lol I am really not looking forward to being pregnant through all the hot months! 
We made the jump to Adelaide we found a place which was really reasonably priced and just feel so much better about the whole situation. The only downfall is it&#8217;s a half an hr drive to the hospital from where we are staying and if everything goes well with this pregnancy and I get to go to term my labor&#8217;s are super fast. My last natural before my induction birth was 2hrs 10 minutes so we will have to keep a close eye on my contractions lol. 
I so wish I was having a home birth for my last pregnancy it would have been so nice :(


----------



## willowblossom

I'm so sorry you probably won't get your homebirth :-( but Hopfully you can still have a nice quick natural birth! How is your pregnancy going? Not long for me now, I'm so fed up and getting really uncomfortable. Just can't wait now!! Getting impatient &#128514; xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

It&#8217;s horrible to be honest. I feel awful saying that but it is just so hard with the 3 boys and being pregnant. My hyperemesis seems to be coming back and I have had the flu for 3 weeks which I was finally getting over and then my eldest decided it would be a good idea to shove his ear full of fabric at school and not tell anyone until 3 days later so 4hrs at the hospital and almost a week later and he is so sick the infection is so bad and spread to his other ear and throat so we have had roughly 6hrs broken sleep in 3 days so I am now run down again and have vertigo do couch ridden today. I always have tough pregnancies until I hit 3rd tri apart from my last when where it all went down hill in 3rd tri but usually that is my best part of my pregnancy so hoping the next 8 weeks fly by and I start to enjoy the last tri like I usually do. It has been kind of consuming me a bit and making me quite miserable which sucks I can usually get past all the bad and enjoy my pregnancy but this time it just has me so down. Sorry for the long miserable rant :( on a brighter note I feel the baby kicking and moving all the time now which is a nice thing :) 
I hope baby is kind to you and shows up in the next week there is nothing worse than feeling fed up.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kirstie that sound mis. I honestly don't blame you for being miserable. I have really unenjoyable pregnancies too other than a few weeks here or there, but I always forget when I'm not pregnant and think "I love being pregnant I can't wait!" But it's actually brutal. I'm the worst pregnant lady!! You have my sympathy!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I think because this baby was very unplanned and we had decided we didn&#8217;t want anymore we were just in the beginning discussions of hubby going to get the snip it has been harder to accept being so unwell again but oh well I have to just suck it up I guess lol. 

So I am having a little mini freak out right now. For about 3 weeks I have been having really watery discharge and pain so I was sent for a scan and unfortunately got a tech was misdiagnosed my placental abruption last pregnant (said I didn&#8217;t have one when I did) and she said everything looked fine, she is so rude and tries to get you in and out as quick as she can. Anyway so it was still happening so I bought some amniosense amino pads that have a yellow test strip in the middle of it turns blue or green it means you are leaking fluid so I put one on yesterday and after about 10 hours it turned a light bluey green but not really noticeable so thought I&#8217;d put one in this morning and see and then make a decision, after 20 minutes it has turned blue. I am just waiting for my midwife to get into work and then call her and have it checked out. I am going to be furious if it is fluid like I suspected and that rude lady once again misdiagnosed me!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kirstiedenman said:


> I think because this baby was very unplanned and we had decided we didnt want anymore we were just in the beginning discussions of hubby going to get the snip it has been harder to accept being so unwell again but oh well I have to just suck it up I guess lol.
> 
> So I am having a little mini freak out right now. For about 3 weeks I have been having really watery discharge and pain so I was sent for a scan and unfortunately got a tech was misdiagnosed my placental abruption last pregnant (said I didnt have one when I did) and she said everything looked fine, she is so rude and tries to get you in and out as quick as she can. Anyway so it was still happening so I bought some amniosense amino pads that have a yellow test strip in the middle of it turns blue or green it means you are leaking fluid so I put one on yesterday and after about 10 hours it turned a light bluey green but not really noticeable so thought Id put one in this morning and see and then make a decision, after 20 minutes it has turned blue. I am just waiting for my midwife to get into work and then call her and have it checked out. I am going to be furious if it is fluid like I suspected and that rude lady once again misdiagnosed me!

Well that's a bit scary. How far along are you? I would definitely write up a complaint about that tech, sounds like she is absolutely doing a terrible job!! Hope it all turns out ok xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am 21 weeks tomorrow but went into labor at 30 weeks it pregnancy at at 2cm dilated when I arrived at the hospital with pain but they managed to stop the labor and I was on bed rest as that&#8217;s when they found the abruption as well. So I had a feeling this time it might happen sooner this is my 4th baby and each one has had more and more complications. 
I have an appointment in half an hr so hoping I can get some answers. I will definitely be calling and writing a formal complaint if this does turn out to be amniotic fluid and if they find another abruption as my dr has already suspected it is happening again. I live in a small country town so we have limited options for care. My hospital is a 6hr drive from where I live so I will be flown out today from our little hospital if it turns out positive. The place I had the scans were at another small country hospital 3hrs from where I live and over the last year the funding from the government has decreased and so the care has also which is really disappointing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness that is so scary. Sending positive thoughts your way mama! Hoping baby is ok and they can deal with whatever is actually going on. Update when you know xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Thanks hun. I am trying to stay calm until I get a definite answer. 21 weeks is so early!!! 
Hopefully will know soon and will update


----------



## Kirstiedenman

My dr called the out of town hospital and they have started me on antibiotics. I have a scan booked for Saturday (it&#8217;s tuesday here) and then I am to go straight into the hospital after my scan to be tested there and then go from there. I am so hoping it&#8217;s just a dodgy batch and it&#8217;s nothig


----------



## willowblossom

Oh kirstie I really feel for you :-( fingers crossed your scan goes well on Saturday. Keep us posted. Try and rest up, easier said than done though with 3 boys to look after. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Thanks hun I am keeping my fingers crossed for good news at the scan!! Lucky hubby is on nights so he can help out a bit during the day when he gets up. He also works a one week on one week off roster and he finishes Thursday morning so only one more day of the kids on my own which is great!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Just updating you ladies that everything went great at my scan yesterday bubs is doing great fluid levels are perfect and my placenta looks great sooooooo relieved :) 

Willow how are you holding up???


----------



## willowblossom

That's a big relief kirstie am really pleased for you! At least you can relax a bit now knowing baby is OK. Nothing going on here. Am feeling g really low and fed up now. I really want it to come now but apart from annoying braxton hicks, nothing is happening. Hubby is on night shift this week which is also making me anxious! Will keep you all updated though!! &#128513;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kirstie that is awesome!! What great news, such a relief to hear!! I'm so incredibly happy for you. 

Willow hang in there!! You never know when things will kick into gear. Is DH close to home when he's at work or is it a bit of a drive? I'd be surprised if this one stayed in longer than your other two did... so probably only a few more days xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Had my on app today and it went really well a few downs but mostly I am just happy that things are going well and I love the hospital. No water birth or bath for pain relief but am allowed to use the shower. I don&#8217;t have to go back to that hospital until 36 weeks which is awesome as the drive is 6hrs! I just see my midwife in town. I am booked in for a sweep at 38 weeks then induction at 39 weeks as the risk of another abruption increases greatly the closer to term I get. I loved my ob she was so nice and down to earth!! 

Willow as annoying as Braxton Hicks are just think of all the thinning and dilating of your cervix they are doing! They are secretly helping you to get to d day sending you lots of positive labor vibes!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

How are you going willow??


----------



## willowblossom

Urgh getting more and more frustrated. I honestly thought this one would be early too like the others but it seems to be stubborn!!
I am so miserable but have got a sweep booked with my midwife tomorrow, I've never had one before so I really hope it works! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

A sweep is a good idea I think. If you can have sex after your sweep that helps too. And then it will probably go pretty fast too. GL mama!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I hope the sweep went alright I know they only work if your already ready so hopefully you were!! Will be waiting around to hear the news xx


----------



## willowblossom

Well unfortunately the baby decided that it wasn't engaged at all so the sweep could not be done. They are going to try again on Monday so fingers gers crossed it moves down a bit! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my goodness Willow sending you all the patience in the world!! That is so frustrating.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Try acupuncture hun see if that can help baby get in the right position before your next sweep. Just remember that as much as you went earlier with your other babies it is still completely normal that bubs is sitting tight maybe this one just needs that bit of extra cooking :)


----------



## willowblossom

Well just a little update. I had my baby!!!
We had a gorgeous baby boy weighing 8lb 2oz.
Started at home but after failing to progress I had to be transferred to hospital as I needed to have my waters broken to help him move down. It was a long and very painful labour (Most painful yet!!) but so worth it. Our little family is complete now! He was born yesterday at 1.30pm and we were home by 6pm so it wasnt too bad!! I'm now very tired and I forgot how bad the after pains are!!! &#128513; Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So awesome Willow. Home by 6pm is a dream!! Sleep in your own bed is the best. Hopefully those pains don't last much longer than a day or so, mine didn't with my 2nd. Anyways huge congrats and wishing you newborn bliss xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yayyyy congrats willow so happy for you and how wonderful to be home that night I hate staying in hospital!!! 
I hope you and baby are getting some much needed rest after such a long ordeal! Mmmm that newborn baby smell has instantly come to my mind such a beautiful thing. 
Well done mumma


----------

